# property preservation reo



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

has any body ever work for quest preservation if so any info


----------



## n8usgrate (Dec 5, 2014)

I work for quest. they're terrible on grass cuts. at least right now. one if their main clients right now in my state is MCS and it seems MCS hates to pay anywhere near full HUD pricing.


----------



## Bwally199 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Quest*



n8usgrate said:


> I work for quest. they're terrible on grass cuts. at least right now. one if their main clients right now in my state is MCS and it seems MCS hates to pay anywhere near full HUD pricing.


Are they ok with paying on time? I just completed a few jobs and plan to do more.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You can't make it working for MCS. How in the world does anyone think they will make it working for someone who works for MCS.


----------



## Bwally199 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Quest*



Craigslist Hack said:


> You can't make it working for MCS. How in the world does anyone think they will make it working for someone who works for MCS.


So MCS doesn't pay their vendors? I am doing REO work for Quest Home Preservation and they are getting their orders from safeguard. I also just got in with safeguard to do snow this year. I just got back into doing this type of work. I worked for AMS when they were still in business and never had one issue with them for 2 years.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Bwally199 said:


> So MCS doesn't pay their vendors? I am doing REO work for Quest Home Preservation and they are getting their orders from safeguard. I also just got in with safeguard to do snow this year. I just got back into doing this type of work. I worked for AMS when they were still in business and never had one issue with them for 2 years.



Safeguard $30 snow removals?? They tried for 2 months here last winter and NEVER found anyone to do them on their Fannie properties. They ended up paying up big time when the properies had 2' on them and Fannie climbed all over them when the properties couldn't be shown.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Bwally199 said:


> So MCS doesn't pay their vendors? I am doing REO work for Quest Home Preservation and they are getting their orders from safeguard. I also just got in with safeguard to do snow this year. I just got back into doing this type of work. I worked for AMS when they were still in business and never had one issue with them for 2 years.



First let's establish a definition for the term "pay vendors". We may define this differently. If you are willing to work for quest or Safegaurd you are in for some battles. You may be more of a fighter thane we are. I've got things I want to do with my life that aren't argue by phone and email. There aren't enough hours in the day to ruin my summer returning to properties for pictures that have nothing to do with a grass cut. Those places will nickel and dime you to death.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

So I just am now catching up on the forum after a few days.

This thread perfectly summarizes the industry, some of the people in it, and the frustration for the people who try to help on PT.



Do you work for "A"?

Yes, I work for "A", they suck and don't pay. Also stay away from "B" and everyone knows "C" sucks out loud.

Oh. Ok. Well, I still want to work for "A", and they get their orders from "B" and I'm also going to start working for "C" too.


----------



## n8usgrate (Dec 5, 2014)

basically bwally199, do your homework. Dont work for any companies that are a third party vendor. Even if you're going to work for a crappy company like MCS or Safeguard or any of them (heaven forbid) work for them directly. No one these forums ever mentions that as mtmtnman has said "$30 dollar snow removal orders?" that is you work for a company that is assigning the order on behalf of another company of which company is in direct contact with the investor or the bank. If your gonna work for them, work directly as a vendor for the first contact vendor- not a secondary company like Quest. go and apply on their website- only if they are a first tier vendor receiving orders directly from the bank or investor should you work for them. 

anytime you work 3rd man down the totem pole, you're gonna be out at least %40 of the total HUD price. and HUD price is usually only what banks are willing to pay for P&P because that is all banks will get reimbursed for through the government.


----------



## Bwally199 (Nov 21, 2015)

n8usgrate said:


> basically bwally199, do your homework. Dont work for any companies that are a third party vendor. Even if you're going to work for a crappy company like MCS or Safeguard or any of them (heaven forbid) work for them directly. No one these forums ever mentions that as mtmtnman has said "$30 dollar snow removal orders?" that is you work for a company that is assigning the order on behalf of another company of which company is in direct contact with the investor or the bank. If your gonna work for them, work directly as a vendor for the first contact vendor- not a secondary company like Quest. go and apply on their website- only if they are a first tier vendor receiving orders directly from the bank or investor should you work for them.
> 
> anytime you work 3rd man down the totem pole, you're gonna be out at least %40 of the total HUD price. and HUD price is usually only what banks are willing to pay for P&P because that is all banks will get reimbursed for through the government.


Thank you for the advice. As of right now I am just trying to put food on the table. It is very slow and I am a vendor for several nationals that just don't have the work right now in my area. I get things here and there but really not kicking anything off. I do have residential lawns as well as commercial properties I manage in the landscape season. Why does it have to get cold!


----------



## Bwally199 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Introductions*

I also would like to apologize for not introducing myself before posting. If anyone is interested I made an Introduction with a little background information on myself and my experience in this field of work.


----------



## Mocontractor (Mar 28, 2017)

No Quest property preservation still sucks. They called me and I agreed to do a few jobs, now well over 60 days I am still waiting for money, then they assigned me a job which I wont do until I am paid from a job 2 months ago now they are charging me for that job I told them I would not do.
They are Messed up


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Mocontractor said:


> No Quest property preservation still sucks. They called me and I agreed to do a few jobs, now well over 60 days I am still waiting for money, then they assigned me a job which I wont do until I am paid from a job 2 months ago now they are charging me for that job I told them I would not do.
> They are Messed up


when are you filling your liens?


----------



## aarmar12 (Apr 21, 2017)

Safeguard and MCS will not pay enough to start out and then they will try to backcharge you on top it.


----------

